# GEO-IP Filter message on refurb PC



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 29, 2017)

Long story short I have bought a cheap refurb PC (c2d E6850/2GB HP SFF) for my kids to use for some basic browsing and homework, now this should have a clean install of Windows 10 pro on it however when I try to access www.microcenter.com I get the following Sonicwall message, bear in mind I dont use sonicwall: 

This site has been blocked by the network administrator.
Block reason: *Gateway GEO-IP Filter Alert*

IP address: **********

Connection initiated from country: *United Kingdom
*
I think I've found what the issue is in device manager there is the following: Security devices> Trusted platform module 1.2 (at least I'm assuming this is the problem) I tried uninstalling it and rebooting but it came back, anyone any idea on this?


----------



## Folterknecht (Apr 29, 2017)

Is it possible with progs like License Crawler to extract the W10 Key and just setup a fresh install?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 29, 2017)

Folterknecht said:


> Is it possible with progs like License Crawler to extract the W10 Key and just setup a fresh install?


I have a genuine COA for refurbs on the machine so can't see a clean install being an issue was just hoping to avoid it if I could


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

I get the same message trying from Australia, only it says Connection initiated from country: *Australia.*
It appears Microcenter is geoblocking certain access points.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 29, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> I get the same message trying from Australia, only it says Connection initiated from country: *Australia.*
> It appears Microcenter is geoblocking certain access points.


Ohhhhhhhhh  thanks for that 

Well that clears it up then lol kind of odd of them to do that but meh


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 29, 2017)

Can confirm its geoblocking guess they don't want UK Buisness   Damm Yanks


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

When you go to Micro Centers site it tries to narrow down your location in the states to figure out prices to offer you as well as store availability. My guess is they don't do business internationally  and the foreign IP is causing some type of block message


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 29, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> When you go to Micro Centers site it tries to narrow down your location in the states to figure out prices to offer you as well as store availability. My guess is they don't do business internationally and the foreign IP is causing some type of block message


Silly 
what if i was  Buying you a gift online to be delivered to you
People do that from different Countries for Family and Friends  now we cannot order and send you that Prezzie


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2017)

Seems you're fine, I got the same message.

No need to reinstall windows...pfew!


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 29, 2017)

I get the same here




Probably just block any country other than U.S.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 29, 2017)

Hwrm  ^^^^^ DDOS Target Posted  you might want to edit that pic to remove IP address


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Silly
> what if i was  Buying you a gift online to be delivered to you
> People do that from different Countries for Family and Friends  now we cannot order and send you that Prezzie



As silly as it may be when I try to shop different stores here in the US it continually re-corrects my address to Massachusetts Micro Center. Im Just telling you what it is , you don't have to like it. I have no idea why they're so strict about it I know a lot of their sales are location contingent but I can't say for sure why


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 29, 2017)

If site does not have a drop down menu to chose what location to check for instore Availability  then its a crap website design
Of course i cannot check and verify this myself  due to............................


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 29, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I think I've found what the issue is in device manager there is the following: Security devices> Trusted platform module 1.2 (at least I'm assuming this is the problem) I tried uninstalling it and rebooting but it came back, anyone any idea on this?



Just for future reference, the Trusted Platform Module(TPM) is totally normal. It is related to encryption. Bitlocker uses it when you encrypt entire drives to store your encryption key. It is a normal thing to see in business computers.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 29, 2017)

Can access fine in Canada. At least they aren't blocking CAN.

Not that it matters though. It's not like they ship to this country.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 29, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Silly
> what if i was  Buying you a gift online to be delivered to you
> People do that from different Countries for Family and Friends  now we cannot order and send you that Prezzie


This! plus I sometimes frequent newegg amamzon.com to check out user comments or for other reasons/because I want...


newtekie1 said:


> Just for future reference, the Trusted Platform Module(TPM) is totally normal. It is related to encryption. Bitlocker uses it when you encrypt entire drives to store your encryption key. It is a normal thing to see in business computers.


Thanks for the clarification, I don't use bitlocker or Windows professional usually so have never seen it before but that's good to know


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> If site does not have a drop down menu to chose what location to check for instore Availability  then its a crap website design
> Of course i cannot check and verify this myself  due to............................



 It does have a drop-down but only for the inside the US as far as I know. To be totally honest id guess most people visit Micro Center in person since that's where their best sales are. They're like Walmart but with computer components and other electronics. They do fairly well too. I've never bought anything from their online store since the prices aren't anything special. But when you go in person you can get the top-of-the-line cpu's cheaper than any web store by a large %. iirc the i7 7700k is under $300 usd in theyre b&m store


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 29, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> They do fairly well too. I've never bought anything from their online store since the prices aren't anything special. But when you go in person you can get the top-of-the-line cpu's cheaper than any web store by a large %. iirc the i7 7700k is under $300 usd in theyre b&m store



It isn't like that will all their items. They just usually have some really good in store only sales on a small selection of items. And those items change often, sometimes changing day to day. So one day you might get a 7700K for $50 less than anywhere else, but the next day it will be normal price but the 7600K will now be $50 cheaper.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> It isn't like that will all their items. They just usually have some really good in store only sales on a small selection of items. And those items change often, sometimes changing day to day. So one day you might get a 7700K for $50 less than anywhere else, but the next day it will be normal price but the 7600K will now be $50 cheaper.



 Well yeah of course its not all the time ,that's why I said "sales",  but even their day-to-day price in store is cheaper than online. Plus they have that standing "buy a motherboard plus a CPU" all the time, & you get whatever amount off, $40 or so.  I just happened to check their site because of this thread and saw that the 7700 was under $300 in their flyer

Edit
 I just checked and the 6700K is $270 In store,theres staff makes commissions on sales, i haggle when i go in to cambridge


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 29, 2017)

Also, just a heads up. Trusted platform module is used for things like bitlocker. Its not malicious.


----------



## MartinVM (May 1, 2017)

The same thing happen to me two days ago!?


----------

